# Id this Cichlid for me



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Any ideas on this one?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=139 Look @ photo 3.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

thank you very much. is it a female or juvenile?


----------

